# Dairy show collar?



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I am looking into buying a collar from caprine supply: http://www.caprinesupply.com/products/showing/gold-tone-show-collars.html How do I know what size to buy for my dairy?? Does everyone use the thin chain for showing? Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I just use the dog choke chains.. Far cheaper


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dog collars were what I used when I showed also.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Use a dog choke chain and weave a pretty ribbon in it! Tractor Supply also sells a choke chain with a leather piece so you don't hurt your hand.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Same as above.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah dog collars. Once my 4H leader bought bulk thin chain and cut it to size.

The thin chain hurts your hand though.


----------

